# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thënia e ditës

## tetovarja87

Artisti èshtè i tillè vetèm nèse konsiderohet arti si njè detyrè tè cilès duhet ti dedikohet; vepra e arritur, sepse pra èshtè njè vlerè estetike, mè mirè, sepse èshtè, thjeshtèsisht , njè vlerè, nè tè njèjtè kohè èshtè, vendosmèri morale e fundi i interesit. {Luigi Pareyson}

----------


## tetovarja87

E kaluara dhe e ardhmja koinçidojnè nè konceptin e vetèm tè kohès sè kuptuar si moment. [Luigi pareyson]

----------


## tetovarja87

'Dashuria tè bèn tè bèsh idiotsira tè mèdha, unè pèr shembull jam martuar.' [Buddy Sorrel]

----------


## letaa

Jeto edhe pse nuk je e lumtur,jeto edhe pse brenda teje ti ke vdekur.Jeto edhe pse nuk jeton me.jeto edhe pse nuk je me me te.Jeto edhe pse nuk buzeqesh dhe mos mendo se me ke do te jesh.Jeto dhe shpreso se neser do jete akoma me mire....Jeto edhe pse nuk ke aspak deshire,jeto dhe shpreso se jeta do jete me e bukur.Jeto edhe pse do te doje te ishe zhdukur

----------


## tetovarja87

NJeriu njeriut i'a fike gezimin,
vuajtjen ia dominon tjetrit,
i pa fajshmi ngel me thike ne zemer,
se fajtori s'deshiron vete te vuaj.

----------


## tetovarja87

Mos u merzit pse njerzite kujtohen per ty vetem kur kn nevoj,
ndjehu i privilegjuar qe je si nje qiri,qe vjene ne mendjen e tyre kur ajo ju eshte ersuar.

----------


## tetovarja87

Nje person i drejt dhe i sinqert ka me shum armiq se sa ka miq

----------


## tetovarja87

Njerezit Qe Qeshin Me Shum..Jan Njerezit Qe Qajne Me Gjith Shpirt

----------


## tetovarja87

Shoket e mire jan si yjet,
jo gjithmon i she ato,
por ti e di qe ato jan gjithmon aty.

----------


## tetovarja87

Mashkulli i vërtetë do dy gjëra: rrezikun dhe lojën. Për këtë arsye ai do gruan, si lojën më të rrezikshme.

----------


## tetovarja87

Ti nuk mund të jesh perfekte në shumë gjëra.. por mos harro, shumë gjëra nuk do të ishin perfekte pa ty..!

----------


## tetovarja87

"Miqtë e vërtetë janë si duart dhe sytë : Kur dora vritet, syri qan. Kur syri qan, dora fshin lotët."

----------


## tetovarja87

Xhelozia: Nuk eshte mungesa e besimit,
por frika e humbjes

----------


## tetovarja87

Femra esht zemra e boTes ndersa mashkuLLi eshte bota e zemres.

----------


## tetovarja87

Mos i Fshij Lotet . . .` Por Fshij Personat qe Ti Dhuruan AtO

----------


## letaa

Mos thuaj o Zot un kam 1 dhimbje por thuaj o dhimbje un kam 1 Zot.

----------


## tetovarja87

> Mos thuaj o Zot un kam 1 dhimbje por thuaj o dhimbje un kam 1 Zot.


kjo eshte thenja qe une pelqej me se shumti,sepse eshte mese e vertet.

sepse c'do gje na ndodhe ne jete eshte e shkruar Nga Zoti,c'do gezim,hidherim apo dhimbje-dhe ne kete raste njejt i pranojm  :buzeqeshje: 

Dielli qe perendon te prek ne shpirt vetem per te te kujtuar se te vodhi edhe nje dite !!!

----------


## letaa

> kjo eshte thenja qe une pelqej me se shumti,sepse eshte mese e vertet.
> 
> sepse c'do gje na ndodhe ne jete eshte e shkruar Nga Zoti,c'do gezim,hidherim apo dhimbje-dhe ne kete raste njejt i pranojm 
> 
> Dielli qe perendon te prek ne shpirt vetem per te te kujtuar se te vodhi edhe nje dite !!!



poo e vertet eshte edhe une ate e them cdo her cfar esht shkruar nga Zoti do ndodh prandaj lutju zotit

----------


## tetovarja87

Vetem njerezit e medhenj mund te kene difekte te medha.

(François de La Rochefoucauld)

----------


## tetovarja87

-Me e rendesishmja qe duhet te bejme eshte qe te mos pushojme te pyesim.

(Albert Einstein)

----------

